# What AAM poster would you recommend as a TD?



## Teatime (24 Apr 2009)

If AAM were asked to put forward 3 people for a general election, who would you put forward?


----------



## Smashbox (24 Apr 2009)

Haha great question! Will have to think about this one..


----------



## MrMan (24 Apr 2009)

Smashbox said:


> Haha great question! Will have to think about this one..


 

This could be your big chance to introduce gay marriage! (if you get elected)


----------



## Smashbox (24 Apr 2009)

!

No one would vote me in MrMan!


----------



## S.L.F (24 Apr 2009)

Smashbox said:


> !
> 
> No one would vote me in MrMan!


 
I really hate people in power so I'd vote for you.

So if you got in...........watch out.


----------



## jhegarty (24 Apr 2009)

I promise nothing except this if elected.

"I will never go into government with FF"


----------



## Smashbox (24 Apr 2009)

Thanks SLF, I'd just never vote for you anyway.

I know my #1 but have to think about the other two.


----------



## S.L.F (24 Apr 2009)

jhegarty said:


> I promise nothing except this if elected.
> 
> "I will never go into government with FF"


 
Election promises. We all know what they are worth...

If I'm elected I promise everybody will have a sports car of their own and will have €1,000,000 in the bank the week after I'm elected.

Of course the day after that I'll be putting a gift tax on all presents by politicians of 110%.


----------



## Smashbox (24 Apr 2009)

If I'm elected I will bring bargains galore... brand new roads and no taxes.. oh wait.. no I won't..


----------



## MrMan (24 Apr 2009)

jhegarty said:


> I promise nothing except this if elected.
> 
> "I will never go into government with FF"


 
if you promise to stay away from all the others too then you have my vote, maybe AAM could start a new party?


----------



## Teatime (24 Apr 2009)

MrMan said:


> if you promise to stay away from all the others too then you have my vote, maybe AAM could start a new party?


 
I think this is a good idea. MrMan, I would put you forward for a TD but maybe not party leader.


----------



## Firefly (24 Apr 2009)

I think Firefly would be great tbh


----------



## liaconn (24 Apr 2009)

How about Purple as Minister for Enterprise, Trade & Employment.


----------



## Green (24 Apr 2009)

liaconn said:


> How about Purple as Minister for Enterprise, Trade & Employment.


 
Agreed, with special responsibility for Public Sector reform....


----------



## liaconn (24 Apr 2009)

YOBR said:


> Agreed, with special responsibility for Public Sector reform....


----------



## Smashbox (24 Apr 2009)

In no order..

1. Bald Man - Minister for hair and beauty
2. Lexy - Minister for alcoholics
3. Purple - to keep an eye on the other two


----------



## Lex Foutish (24 Apr 2009)

What about Purple for Ceann Comhairle to make S.L.F. behave himself in the Dáil Chamber?

Can you imagine it?


*"You will sit down!"*

_"I won't sit down!"_

*"You will sit down!"*

_"I won't sit down!"_


http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=_wZX_Jfvm_Y


----------



## Smashbox (24 Apr 2009)

SLF needs more than a telling...

He needs to be beaten..

With a pipe of some sorts. A large one.


----------



## juke (24 Apr 2009)

I nominate  thedaras - as she's already a proven ability at refusing to answer direct questions, a must for any self respecting TD


Oh and her elusive OH, for her to argue with on Questions & Answers


----------



## Lex Foutish (24 Apr 2009)

Smashbox said:


> *SLF needs more than a telling...*
> *He needs to be beaten..*
> *With a pipe of some sorts. A large one.*
> 
> ...


----------



## sandrat (24 Apr 2009)

Lex Foutish said:


> Smashbox said:
> 
> 
> > I think we'll make you *Chief Whip*, Smash!!!!!!!!!!
> ...


----------



## Smashbox (24 Apr 2009)

Lex Foutish said:


> Smashbox said:
> 
> 
> > *SLF needs more than a telling...*
> ...


----------



## MrMan (24 Apr 2009)

Teatime said:


> No, I said party leader but I would hope the AAM party would get into government. I would suggest Chief Whip for MrMan.


 
Thanks but i only take jobs that are revered by the public and admired for their honesty and integrity, but if Taoiseach is available i'll chance it.


----------



## Caveat (24 Apr 2009)

Can I suggest a composite TD?

_Purple_ for radical, no nonsense change.

_Sunny_ to temper his ideas.

_MOB_ to play devil's advocate.

Sorted.


----------



## DavyJones (24 Apr 2009)

Sue Ellen would be a shoe in. People would do things becaused she asked them. People would trust her, that and she looks great in little black numbers


----------



## Caveat (24 Apr 2009)

DavyJones said:


> Sue Ellen would be a shoe in. People would do things becaused she asked them. People would trust her, that and she looks great in little black numbers



 It's alway the quiet ones.


----------



## ClubMan (25 Apr 2009)

Chocks away said:


> Can anyone shed any light on the whereabouts of this illuminatus? Clubman, if you're out there somewhere - we love you. Please come home.


Young (and not so young) people of _Askaboutmoney _- I *love *you too. 

(More grist to the milll of those who think that I have delusions of grandeur).


----------



## sandrat (25 Apr 2009)

DavyJones said:


> Sue Ellen would be a shoe in. People would do things becaused she asked them. People would trust her, that and she looks great in little black numbers


 
did someone mention shoes?


----------



## jhegarty (25 Apr 2009)

ClubMan said:


> Young (and not so young) people of _Askaboutmoney _- I *love *you too.
> 
> (More grist to the milll of those who think that I have delusions of grandeur).




So your running for Pope ?


----------



## Sue Ellen (25 Apr 2009)

DavyJones said:


> she looks great in little black numbers


 
But only on 1st April


----------



## S.L.F (25 Apr 2009)

Lex Foutish said:


> What about Purple for Ceann Comhairle to make S.L.F. behave himself in the Dáil Chamber?
> 
> Can you imagine it?
> 
> ...


 
I won't sit down.



Smashbox said:


> SLF needs more than a telling...
> 
> He needs to be beaten..
> 
> With a pipe of some sorts. A large one.


 
You should join FF.


----------



## Smashbox (25 Apr 2009)

Nope, I'm happy enough where I am thanks


----------



## Vanilla (25 Apr 2009)

S.L.F said:


> You should join FF.


 

I was thinking Sinn Fein, but maybe you know something I don't.


----------



## Lex Foutish (25 Apr 2009)

Vanilla said:


> I was thinking Sinn Fein, but maybe you know something I don't.


 
Ah, Sinn Féin. The people who would have the rest of ye living in a 31 County Republic. We're all for that down here. _Tiocfaidh bhur lá!!!!!_


----------



## baldyman27 (25 Apr 2009)

Yoganmahew for Finance.

Purple for Taoiseach

Brendan for Ceann Comhairle


----------



## S.L.F (25 Apr 2009)

Vanilla said:


> I was thinking Sinn Fein, but maybe you know something I don't.


 
I think the people down in the Corrib would not agree with you.


----------

